# Trending Threads.



## Brandane (2 Jan 2016)

What is the qualifying criteria for a thread to be "trending"? Was just curious, as I have noticed recently that several threads appearing in the trending list are far from trending. At #3 in the list just now is the entertaining "How many CC members actually cycle?" thread. It has been locked for 4 days now!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Jan 2016)

I didn't even know there was a trending list. I just hit ''new posts'' and go from there Where is it hidden?


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (2 Jan 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I didn't even know there was a trending list. I just hit ''new posts'' and go from there Where is it hidden?


It's on the main forum page in the column on the right and down a bit.

I don't know the criteria Shaun uses for this feature but would hazard a guess it's based on which threads are getting the most views at the time.


----------



## growingvegetables (2 Jan 2016)

What's the betting it will itself be trending now?


----------



## I like Skol (2 Jan 2016)

Brandane said:


> What is the qualifying criteria for a thread to be "trending"? Was just curious, as I have noticed recently that several threads appearing in the trending list are far from trending. At #3 in the list just now is the entertaining "How many CC members actually cycle?" thread. It has been locked for 4 days now!


I think the reason that THAT thread is still trending is because so many people keep returning to stare in disbelief (I know I do) 

It must be rated by intensity of the number of hits as opposed to number of posts.


----------



## winjim (2 Jan 2016)

Or speed of posting. Nine pages in seven hours for that thread.


----------



## Shaun (4 Jan 2016)

It uses a combination of variables, including number of replies within a certain timeframe, the overall age of the thread, the number of views per hour, total likes, etc. and only picks from threads that are younger than 31 days old (to keep it fairly current).


----------

